# Only at walmart



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

You get what you pay for...low wages, low quality.


----------



## sparky=t (Jan 1, 2011)

how is the EMT bonded?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> You get what you pay for...low wages, low quality, *more doing at walmart*.


 Fify:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you sure that's even EMT? It doesn't look galvanized.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looks like a sleeve to me. MC isn't a raceway, it's a cable assembly. I don't know of anything that prohibits sleeving it.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Not saying the installation is acceptable but, MC is not a raceway, it is a cable assembly and cables can be installed in raceways, see 358.22 and all the conduit and tubing XXX.22 sections.

As a matter of fact, raceways can be installed in raceways too.

Roger


----------



## Drew Dodsworth (Jun 23, 2013)

Gotcha, thanks for the code reference and now that you say it could be a sleeve that makes the most sense


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Roger said:


> ...As a matter of fact, raceways can be installed in raceways too...


 :lol: Put a complete run of 1/2" inside a run of 4" EMT.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Big John said:


> :lol: Put a complete run of 1/2" inside a run of 4" EMT.


 There is no prohibition of wasting money either. 


Roger


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big John said:


> :lol: Put a complete run of 1/2" inside a run of 4" EMT.


You need to do that when passing through combustible materials. Sometimes 1/2" inside of 2" inside of 4". :shifty:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Likely to become energized. The box is not secured. That ''sleeve'' needs bonding.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ty Wrapp said:


> You get what you pay for...low wages, low quality.


What does that have to do with this install?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Agree,Magoo. Blame the installer,not the corporation.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

bobelectric said:


> Agree,Magoo. Blame the installer,not the corporation.


Sometimes it is one, other times it is the other and sometimes it is both.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Agree,Magoo. Blame the installer,not the corporation.


Screw walmart:no:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Big John said:


> Looks like a sleeve to me. MC isn't a raceway, it's a cable assembly. I don't know of anything that prohibits sleeving it.



That looks like an emt connector that has come off, not an mc connector. No?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> That looks like an emt connector that has come off, not an mc connector. No?


 
I thought it was a push in mc connector.

But, I looked again and it looks like it could be an EMT connector.


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

Never seen a bx to emt connector? https://www.friedmanelectric.com/Images/img/ARLINGE00280_WB_PM_B8_002.jpg


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Agree,Magoo. Blame the installer,not the corporation.


....a corporation the size of Walmart's should have engineers designing and inspecting these installations to protect themselves from possible lawsuits, and harm to their customers.


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

I work for a large company that does many Walmart all over Canada and you would be surprised to see the engineering involved and precise requirements and specifications provided. I can guarantee you that "sleeve" was a specification Walmart engineer's provided to the so called "hack" installers. I could be wrong but I've seen some wacky specs in the prints while building these stores. I wouldn't be so quick to judge.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

So, if you sleeve a cable (no connectors on either end) to prevent physical damage do you have to derate the cable if there are more than 6 ccc's in the sleeve.

What about if you just box them in w/ 2x4's?

How much "spacing" is required between raceways before 310.15 (B)(3) Adjustment Factors kick in? 1/2" , 1" ?


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

In Ontario, we mostly to this for appearance on a finished concrete wall. Emt is nicer looking. So a bx could be run through a ceiling space or similar and drop through into a conduit neatly into a handy box.

No derating necessary to my knowledge.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Electrocuter said:


> ...I can guarantee you that "sleeve" was a specification Walmart engineer's provided to the so called "hack" installers. I could be wrong but I've seen some wacky specs in the prints while building these stores....


 I hear ya, but specs aren't allowed to overrule code: A poster above pointed out that's an EMT connector, so this is still a violation because the metal covering on the cable isn't electrically continuous. They would need to somehow bond the cable end at the termination.


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

To me, it looks like the set screw on the Emt connector let go, and in time the box made its way off the conduit. If it were in tact as originally installed, it would be electrically continuous right back to the Emt to bx connector you don't see.. https://www.friedmanelectric.com/Images/img/ARLINGE00280_WB_PM_B8_002.jpg


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Electrocuter said:


> Never seen a bx to emt connector? https://www.friedmanelectric.com/Images/img/ARLINGE00280_WB_PM_B8_002.jpg


Whenever we use these, we would strip the jacket back on the MC to run the THHN conductors inside the EMT, never more than one stick, and usually just to drop convenience receptacles. Not sure if that is the proper way, but we at least use 4 squares and RS covers instead of handy boxes.

Are you saying there is probably one of those on the other end of the pipe? It's definitely just a regular EMT connector in the picture.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

Big John said:


> Looks like a sleeve to me. MC isn't a raceway, it's a cable assembly. I don't know of anything that prohibits sleeving it.


Is it the plastic wrapping around the conductors that makes it a cable assembly over 3/8" flex? Whatever the reason, I'm just glad you get an extra 2' to secure it, over flex.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm such a di ck, I would have twisted that box until sparks flu.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm such a di ck, I would have twisted that box until sparks flu.


At least most Wal-Mart buildings are new enough that they don't have FPE gear, and you could rely on the OCPD to trip instead of possibly killing people in a fire. [emoji106]


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

nbb said:


> Whenever we use these, we would strip the jacket back on the MC to run the THHN conductors inside the EMT, never more than one stick, and usually just to drop convenience receptacles. Not sure if that is the proper way, but we at least use 4 squares and RS covers instead of handy boxes.
> 
> Are you saying there is probably one of those on the other end of the pipe? It's definitely just a regular EMT connector in the picture.


Yeah we do that too.. Strip it back to the connector in the image shown.. and yes regular emt connector at the box and transition connector up top.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i tend to agree that its an emt connector, but from that angle how can you be so sure?


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

papaotis said:


> i tend to agree that its an emt connector, but from that angle how can you be so sure?


Well emt is generally fastened to boxes using emt connectors.. what else could it possibly be??? Certainly not an L-16/Mc connector.. 

I would have to say it is most certainly 100% an emt connector.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Electrocuter said:


> Well emt is generally fastened to boxes using emt connectors.. what else could it possibly be??? Certainly not an L-16/Mc connector..
> 
> I would have to say it is most certainly 100% an emt connector.


It could be this connector.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

If that sleeve has to be bonded, then so does every metal part on that gondola. Every hanger, clip, flange, etc. Yeah! that's going to happen. 

That looks to me like a single screw MC connector.







Not an emt connector. You just cannot see the screw from that angle. It is turned away or the plate would not fit on. The one in this picture is similar but not exactly like what I am thinking of.


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

Expediter said:


> If that sleeve has to be bonded, then so does every metal part on that gondola. Every hanger, clip, flange, etc. Yeah! that's going to happen.
> 
> That looks to me like a single screw MC connector.
> 
> ...


By bets are still on emt connector.. not only does it make more sense but I've installed it that way (emt connector) according to Walmart engeneered blueprint specifications. 

But for a definitive answer I think we should ask the guy who took the picture.. He must certainly know..


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> It could be this connector.
> 
> View attachment 40015


No. It really couldn't. .


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it is deffinetly not that one! i just ran out to the truck and compared three different connectors, 1 emt ins. throat, 1 mc snap in, and 1 emt plain. i didnt take time for a picture, but tell me the difference from that angle in that picture!:001_huh:


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

papaotis said:


> it is deffinetly not that one! i just ran out to the truck and compared three different connectors, 1 emt ins. throat, 1 mc snap in, and 1 emt plain. i didnt take time for a picture, but tell me the difference from that angle in that picture!:001_huh:


It's a regular cast emt connector.. are they not slightly larger then an Mc connector? To me it looks too big to be an Mc connector..


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

in my comparison, they were different brands, but the only difference was the mc had thicker 'flanges' on the top and bottom. all the same size otherwise. and different markings on the sides, which is probly brand specific.


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> Here is a very comprehensive list of local municipal codes. While not specifically electric related, there is some very good (and free) information here. Just find your state and municipality. http://www.generalcode.com/webcode2.html


Is that an emt connector on the box???


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Electrocuter said:


> It's a regular cast emt connector.. are they not slightly larger then an Mc connector? To me it looks too big to be an Mc connector..


There are many types of MC connectors.

So, youre telling me someone pushed that cable down an EMT and instead of stripping a foot to make it easier to work with, they stripped a few inches?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Drew Dodsworth said:


> View attachment 39502
> . A Forman I work under once said that running an mc through a conduit is illegal because it's a raceway in a raceway, but I've never seen anything on it before in the nec. Plus couldn't tell you how many times I've seen and ran myself romex going down EMT/PVC for a washer/dryer in a basement. But damn if it would've killed the man to support the box😂
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Great photo but you really need to get those moles checked out.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

farlsincharge said:


> That looks like an emt connector that has come off, not an mc connector. No?





papaotis said:


> i tend to agree that its an emt connector, but from that angle how can you be so sure?


I saw this today and remembered this thread.

Here is a picture of a push in MC connector.


----------



## Electrocuter (Jul 3, 2012)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I saw this today and remembered this thread.
> 
> Here is a picture of a push in MC connector.
> 
> View attachment 40377


A push in Mc connector?? Never seen or heard of one before. Might not be code compliant in Canada..


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Ty Wrapp said:


> You get what you pay for...low wages, low quality.


The high cost of low prices :no:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Electrocuter said:


> A push in Mc connector?? Never seen or heard of one before. Might not be code compliant in Canada..



You guys should get up to speed with MC.

The connector just holds the cable.


----------

